# Dust Collector PSA



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

If you need a (small) dust collector. Run to Lowes as fast as you can. They are clearing out the Delta 50-720 for $99.60 (marked down from $269). I was very happily surprised to stumble onto this deal. Personally, I had to take the floor model, but they were nice enough to take another $15 off for me. I realize that this is only a 1hp model, but it does come with the 1 micron bag and I think its probably adequate for a small hobbyist shop like mine.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dave
Good find a real bargain


----------

